# CYA and board your sig moi c-spine patients



## AMF (Dec 5, 2011)

www.nypost.com/p/news/local/bronx/paralyzed_in_his_sleep_Lsby2p3ghfIjMiByn5xXRP


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2011)

Good luck proving proximate cause that not performing an intervention that lacks actual evidence of any kind caused a secondary injury.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 6, 2011)

*That's why I don't usually look at these articles.*

4.5 ft loft bed? Lower bunk guy sleeps in a foot locker? Siderails are now de rigeur for all beds? "Smashed"? "Neck brace:? Hard-up principles-less ignoramuses.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 6, 2011)

Cover your butt and avoid using abbreviations, especially non-standard ones.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 6, 2011)

we all know C-spine cures fractured vertabrae, I swear


----------



## Cup of Joe (Dec 6, 2011)

A lot of details are missing from the story before we can place any blame.  Its the NY Post, the worst paper in NY for accurately reporting all the facts.

By NY protocol standards, that is not a significant MOI.  Anything more than 2x the patient's height would be considered significant.  I can't say what I would or not have done, because there simply isn't enough information.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nothing like knee-jerk responses to fear mongering...


----------



## AMF (Dec 6, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> A lot of details are missing from the story before we can place any blame.  Its the NY Post, the worst paper in NY for accurately reporting all the facts.
> 
> By NY protocol standards, that is not a significant MOI.  Anything more than 2x the patient's height would be considered significant.  I can't say what I would or not have done, because there simply isn't enough information.



+1 re: the ny post, though most of your comment applies to everything we "hear" about


----------

